# Wallpaper - anywhere online that sells old stock??



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!

Weve had some work done in at home and a section of wallpaper has got ripped off, i cant afford to redecorate the whole room and need to find a roll of the same paper(i know i should have saved some when i decorated originally, silly me)  Does anyone know of a website or something that sells rolls of old lines/ols stock of wallpaper?  Its not that old, it was a popular B&Q line, and i did it about 6-7 years ago.

Anyone??

S
xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

If you pop "Discontinued wallpaper" into Google or other search engine, there's a load of sites out there that specialise in finding rare, unusual or discontinued patterns. You may find one of them will have it. Alternatively, if it was B&Q line you could phone their head office for advice. In either event you'll probably need a pattern number to exactly match it. 

C~x


----------

